# Steering problem



## Geoff_Arias (Nov 25, 2009)

Look at this boat. This is what I am trying to do.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Switch from Teleflex to hydraulic steering. No chopping needed.
Otherwise you'll need to build or buy a molded fiberglass form
to allow the change of the cable direction to feed into the tilt tube.


----------



## Geoff_Arias (Nov 25, 2009)

The problem with that is I don't want to dump a ton of money into this boat. Im not looking to keep it that much longer. To be honest, I would like to fix a few things and improve a few things and use it for a while and then try to sell it. If you have anywhere that I can get hydraulic steering cheap then let me know and I would consider that option. Im gunna go search craigslist.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You could simply use a hole saw to make a small diameter opening through the deck,
feed the cable through it and install a rubber boot to keep the opening watertight.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> hydraulic cheap


Those two words do not go in the same sentence unless "is not" is inserted between them.

Your best bet is to do what Brett said and it will not weaken the structure of the craft.


----------



## Geoff_Arias (Nov 25, 2009)

Brett, that is what I am thinking about doing. The thing is that I would prefer the look of the housing. I need to find an old boat in a junkyard or side of the road.....lol


----------



## Geoff_Arias (Nov 25, 2009)

One question for you guys. I am looking for a part for the steering. Well two parts. I need the mount that holds the steering wheel on the console. Its the thing by all the screws in the picture. I can't find the part number anywhere on teleflex's website to order it from them. Any help?


----------



## Geoff_Arias (Nov 25, 2009)

Neva mind fellas i found the part number. Im ordering the parts today. Maybe Ill film this whole process (rewiring and fixing steering) and make my own "Skiff Shape" episode


----------

